# Rota Slipstream vs Drag DR-23



## jhimye (Apr 26, 2002)

The looks are near identical. Are there any quality differences that anyone knows of?


----------



## jhimye (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Rota Slipstream vs Drag DR-23 (jhimye)*

Nevermind, according to wheelweights.net, the DR-23's are 16.5lbs. for 15x6.5, the Slipstreams are 11.9lbs. If that's true I don't need anymore info. Anyone know if that is the actual weight for the DR-23's?


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Rota Slipstream vs Drag DR-23 (jhimye)*

dont know about the drags but the slips are light strong and cheap


----------



## bacardiboi (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Rota Slipstream vs Drag DR-23 (cool white98)*

rota slipstreams get alot of **** from alot of people who value name over anything else. 
now if only rota would wise up and make some 5/112 slipstreams


----------

